# جديد اكياس و شنط بي علامة الماركات ولك حرية اختيار العلامة ولون الشنط و الكيس



## مسوقة26 (12 مايو 2012)

مرحبا اخواتي و اخواني جديد اكياس و شنط بي علامة الماركات ولك حرية اختيار العلامة ولون الشنط و الكيس و فيه منها القماش و في منها الجلد و كله شغل يدوي و اتمنى تنال اعجابكم 
كيفية الطلب 
1- لك حرية اختيار شكل الكيس و الشنطة 
2- اختيار خامة الشنطة هل قماش جينز او جلد و لونه (وانا اوفره اذا كان موجود)
3- اختيار لون العلامة واي مالركة تحب 
4- سعر الكيس 80 و الشنطة بي 95 ريال .
وهذا الكيش الي يجي على شكل قفه 

علامة ساان لوران بالوان الفضي​​




​​


وهذي شكل الشنطة​​



​​

وهذي الشنطة الجلد و الجينز ممكن تختاري منها و احط اي علامة ماركة عليها و اذا حابه اوفر اللون منها قولو الي و انا اسويها



















وللجملة سعر خاص​​


----------

